# Range Report: 10mm Dan Wesson Classic Bobtail



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

I finally got to the range with my new 10mm Dan Wesson Classic Bobtail today. I was so busy with the new puppy that I was not sure I was going to ever get to the range. I managed to run all 100 rounds that I had bought through it in the small amount of time I had. I would have loved to shhot a little more but time was limited and 10mm and .45acp rounds are not cheap (I also put 50 rounds through my .45acp Colt Commander and will be posting a comparison of the two guns soon).

*FORM:* It is a 1911 so everyone is familiar with the form of this gun. It is a true classic and always looks good. The only real twist is the bobtail design and I must say I am a big fan of this particular variation. It not only gives the gun a different look but it makes it more comfortable in my hand.

*FEATURES:* 1911's are pretty standard features wise but this one does come stock with a few nice upgrades. It has nite-sights, memory grove grip safety, upgraded trigger, extended mag release, textured front strap, etc.

The absence of MIM parts is not such a bad thing either.

*FIT & FINISH:* One word sums it up...SUPERB! I have some very well made guns but the attention to detail on this gun is truly amazing. It is evidence that a production gun can have custom gun quality. Every tolerance is perfection. The fit is done to a degree that no variance can be seen in any of the seems and no slop movement can be felt. Yet the gun's slide still cycles as if it is on greased rollers. The surface finishes are also amazing. There is not a single ripple in the polished steel or blemish on the flats. You would swear you are holding a top end custom gun.

*FUNCTION:* One again, one word...flawless. There was not a single hiccup from this gun. I even tried limp wristing it and it did not even slow down.

Accuracy wise this gun is so far above me it is not funny. At 10 yards I was making 2"-3" groups with ease shooting off hand. The gun also points very well from the hip. When we placed it in the gun vise my friend shot a 5 round group that could be covered up with a quarter at 25 yards.

The gun was also very manageable recoil wise. I had already become very fond of the stout 10mm round in my Glock 29 and it really shines in this gun. It is a good stout push but it is no harder to manage than the .45acp in the same platform. I think it even had a little less barrel flip.

*FLAWS:* I kind of wish it had an ambi-safety but that is not a big deal. Otherwise this gun is pretty much perfect. 

*FINAL IMPRESSION:* This gun is amazing. It looks amazing and it performs amazingly. As I sad before, it is like holding a custom made firearm in your hand. The only differences I notice between this gun and a custom one are price and the lack of the personalization option.

As for the bobtail feature, I know it is mainly designed to increase concealability but it sure does make the gun more comfortable to hold as well. I am not sure it will help with concealment since I seem to get more printing from the hammer area and not the bottom of the grip frame but the difference it makes in the palm of my hand is hard to believe. That little extra inward curve at the bottom makes it fit my hand so much better.


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

glad to hear good things. I checked these out online. no local dealer will probably be able to get one around here. if you don't mind me asking how much over or under the 1100.00 msrp did you happen to pick this one up for. it seems like a great pistol. I'm not the least afraid to say I'm envious.


----------



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

> if you don't mind me asking how much over or under the 1100.00 msrp did you happen to pick this one up for. it seems like a great pistol. I'm not the least afraid to say I'm envious.


I could have bought it for $929 is I had been patient and waited for my dealers primary distributor to get them back in stock but I wanted it now so I paid $989 for it to get it from a distributor that had it on hand.


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

really not a bad price. she is a beauty.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

Impact guns has one at their West Valley location right down the street from me for $969. I may have to sell a kidney to get it but one day I will own one :anim_lol:


----------



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

Drew_Rami_P said:


> Impact guns has one at their West Valley location right down the street from me for $969. I may have to sell a kidney to get it but one day I will own one :anim_lol:


It is worth it. You will still have one kidney. It is a fair trade. :mrgreen:


----------

